# What's stopping people from mining on Xbox S|X and PlayStation 5?



## Rainstar

If i had the knowledge and know how to homebrew linux onto consoles and mine, I would keep it to myself and hoard as many consoles as possible. 

of course releasing that info publically and cause a **** storm around the world sounds fun to watch.


----------



## Blameless

I'm doubtful the consoles are efficient enough miners to justify the work needed to crack the system and replace the OS.

Hardware wise it looks like they could do about ~50MH/s @ ~200w in Ethash. This isn't horrible, but it's worse than RDNA2 GPUs, and much worse than Ampere, in hash rate per watt. They also take up more space per GPU than a video card and are barely more available.


----------



## braincracking

Then there is price, they are also not at msrp. If it would be efficient to compute(mine) on them, farms would absolutely figure it out(like has happened in the past with the PS3).


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Rainstar said:


> of course releasing that info publically and cause a **** storm around the world sounds fun to watch.


and found out that consoles are 5x faster than 8xRTX 3090's in mining..its gonna be a total ****storm..


----------



## T.Sharp

The PS3 was used back in the day because Sony supported linux on the PS3 for a while.









US Air Force connects 1,760 PlayStation 3's to build supercomputer


(Phys.org)—About the 33rd largest supercomputer in the world right now is the US Air Force Research Laboratory's (AFRL) newest system, which has a core made of 1,760 Sony PlayStation 3 (PS3) consoles. In addition to its large capacity, the so-called "Condor Cluster" is capable of performing 500...




phys.org





Consoles today are so locked down that it's dang near impossible to run anything that the manufacturer doesn't want you to run. You can get a dev license and run things like emulators on the Xbox though. Not sure about the PS5.


----------



## mouacyk

PS3. Military Grade. Get it today. LOLz.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

T.Sharp said:


> The PS3 was used back in the day because Sony supported linux on the PS3 for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Air Force connects 1,760 PlayStation 3's to build supercomputer
> 
> 
> (Phys.org)—About the 33rd largest supercomputer in the world right now is the US Air Force Research Laboratory's (AFRL) newest system, which has a core made of 1,760 Sony PlayStation 3 (PS3) consoles. In addition to its large capacity, the so-called "Condor Cluster" is capable of performing 500...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phys.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consoles today are so locked down that it's dang near impossible to run anything that the manufacturer doesn't want you to run. You can get a dev license and run things like emulators on the Xbox though. Not sure about the PS5.


Can that run Crysis 3 and Crysis Remastered??


----------



## UltraMega

kairi_zeroblade said:


> Can that run Crysis 3 and Crysis Remastered??


Well Crysis 3 came out on PS3.


----------

